# 1997 proflex 857 vs 1997/98 cannondale killer v 900



## The Mad Hatta (May 9, 2012)

I had this posted elsewhere, but I thought this crowd might be able to help me out also, so here it is.

Hello, I just joined this thread after lurking for awhile. I've been reading reviews here to get ideas for what bike to get to replace two bikes that were stolen a few years ago. My older bikes were cheap junk and not worth talking about, and now I'm ready for the real thing.

I have found two bikes here locally that friends, or friends of friends are willing to part with (I have found nothing worth while on CL, and the local shops have a very spartan collection of used bikes). The two I'm considering are a 1997 Pro Flex 857 (asking $450). The owner of this one is the second owner, and doesn't seem to be that into cycling, because he isn't sure if the equipment is all stock or not. I'll have a chance to ride that one tomorrow. Then there's a 1997/98 (not sure which) Cannondale killer v 900 with upgraded shocks (Judy) and other parts (asking price is $500). I am also very interested in the Marin B17 if I can find one for a good price (I'm having trouble finding them at all), or something like that if anyone can point me in the right direction for where to look or give advice (please give advice pertaining to YOUR personal experience with these bikes).

I am 6' tall, 175 lbs, 31/32" inseam and nearly 31 years old. Whatever I get will be used almost exclusively for XC and all-mountain.

I appreciate any help you guys/gals can give!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The Mad Hatta said:


> I had this posted elsewhere, but I thought this crowd might be able to help me out also, so here it is.
> 
> Hello, I just joined this thread after lurking for awhile. I've been reading reviews here to get ideas for what bike to get to replace two bikes that were stolen a few years ago. My older bikes were cheap junk and not worth talking about, and now I'm ready for the real thing.
> 
> ...


I haven't ridden either personally, but based on the info given...I'd go with the Cannondale, especially if it has things actually considered as 'upgrades'. 
Stay away from vintage full suspension bikes. Its really just dated suspension and doesn't work all that well...especially if this is to be your main ride.
Neither bike would be considered 'all mountain'...just XC bikes, so don't go huckin' 6' drops with them.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

I didn't build any '97 Proflex's, but sure did for the 96s and earlier, and test rode quite a few on the road and off. Though I've never been a fan of Cannondale until the early 2000s (I'm a steel guy), I have to second Rumpfy's thoughts on getting a vintage dualie, they're not worth it.


----------



## The Mad Hatta (May 9, 2012)

yea, I don't bother with big drops, but I do tend to go anywhere, rather than stay on trails. That's the extent of my all-mountain. 

I understand why you would say to stay away from vintage FS, but concerning the 857 in particular, all reviews I've read have said that the suspension geometry works great even today. Not the original parts mind you.. everyone has replaced or upgraded the suspension parts, but strictly talking about the suspension geometry, they all say it's a wonderful machine, even with the outdated suspension travel specs. In any case, I will have the opportunity to ride the 857 tomorrow. The killer v is close to two hours away, so riding that one won't happen until just before I decide to buy it, but the owner rides/maintains it regularly, so at least it is well kept. That is why I'm also leaning towards that bike, if I can get it for the right price. I'm still looking around though.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Demo'd a new red F/S Proflex 857 in UT in '97, and was far from impressed. It was heavy, tracked poorly, and while climbing had horrible pedal-bob. 
Probably best to listen to the others, and avoid most old F/S bikes. 
IMO - save yourself some $$, many headaches, and locate a good used hard-tail with a 1-1/8" steer tube.


----------



## The Mad Hatta (May 9, 2012)

If that's the consensus, I'll probably stay away from that one. It just keeps nagging me that there are so many good reviews (including on this site) out there that say the complete opposite (good tracking, great uphill, great downhill, no bob if you have the suspension set up properly). I'll know tomorrow when I take it for a test ride.

What size steer tube does the late 90's killer v 900 have? I've been looking through specs and haven't found anything on it. And that only matters if I want to change to certain forks correct? Bear with me, I'm learning. All of my building experience (as far as vehicles are concerned) is limited to motorcycles and cars, I'm just now getting into the intricacies of building bicycles.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Check Retrobike.co.uk

There are some people that love Pro-Flex, so it is hasrd to say..


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

They both seem over priced to me. Have you checked on this sites classifiedes? Or pinkbike and ebay ? On ebay you can search bike prices that have sold.


----------



## collagen man (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree with rangeriderdave. If you're willing to spend $450-500, you have more options on the table than the Pro Flex and Cannondale.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I sold the Pro-Flexes during that time period. They were OK for the era, but like the others here have said, it is probably best to skip an old full suspension bike altogether and look for a hard tail.


----------



## The Mad Hatta (May 9, 2012)

alright, I'll probably avoid really old FS. Honestly, it really doesn't matter to me whether I have FS or hard tail.. as long as the FS is designed well enough to not bob under standing pedaling, I'd be fine with it. I'd also be fine with a hard tail. Honestly, I really only want a monocog, or three speed.. something like that. I have no use for a lot of gears.

Those two are certainly over priced, that's why it's the asking price, not the price I will pay. Asking prices don't ever deter me from considering an item. I've gotten things for a LOT less than the asking price in the past. I have checked ebay, CL and this site. I have not checked pinkbike. I'll take a look. I don't know about all these industry-specific sites like that, so if there are any others, please let me know.

Collagen, those two were being considered just because they are what I've found used locally.. there are not many good quality used mountain bikes here in coastal NC. I am also considering new bikes in the $500 range.. I just don't want to be stuck with entry level components that will bend or break easily. I've been reading a lot of bad reviews about entry level components. My wife and I have decided on that price point, because I'll be going back to school for my graduate degree in the fall, so all other funds have to be saved for those two years that I won't be working full time.. and I don't buy anything on credit.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

My 856 (sold)

I liked it at the time, but now, looking back, horrible little bike.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

With some persistence you should be able to get a very capable vintage bike for $500. If you are set on front suspension I would steer you to the mid-late 90s, since you'll likely get better brakes and fork performance.

If you don't mind getting up into bike country and depending on your size, the Bianchi SASS on Raleigh/Durham or the yellow Cannondale are both pretty decent (if different) bikes. If you wanted full suss, you could do worse than a Kona Stinky.... [I am assuming no one here is interested in these bikes, hence the "outing"] Among the above, I'd go for the Bianchi.


----------



## The Mad Hatta (May 9, 2012)

I am pretty set on front suspension, but single speed is fine, and that or something simple, like 3-speed is preferred by me. If you're talking about that 17" F500, I did look at that, but 17" is certainly going to be too small. I'm not set on vintage either, I just want something reliable, strong and outfitted with decent components. I was hoping to find something from the early/mid 2000's with decent equipment for a good price, but there isn't much around here.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If the Raleigh/Durham area isn't too far to drive, that seems like your best hunting grounds. And eBay-- +/- 2000 and there are plenty of bikes to be found.


----------



## The Mad Hatta (May 9, 2012)

yea, Raleigh has a LOT more mtn bikes for sale than all of eastern NC. It isn't too far, I climb at the Vertical Edge climbing gym out there, and I try to get down to the US national whitewater center in Charlotte as often as possible, so going to Raleigh isn't bad at all! Since I didn't have a bike of my own, I always use USNWC's basic, hard tail, single speed giants, and they rode fine.

I just found an 09 Cannondale F8, asking price $400. The guy writes, "It currently has upgraded aftermarket handle-grips, aluminum platform pedals, Trek speedometer, new "Hemisphere" on/off road tires". I don't know how good those hemisphere tires are, but I really don't plan to use it on-road. Any comments on this bike?


----------



## The Mad Hatta (May 9, 2012)

Any opinions on this bike? It's a 2002 frame, 18".










seller wrote: Kona Stinky featuring 5" of plush suspension travel. Marzocchi Bomber fork and Fox Vanilla R rear shock, both serviced 6 months ago. Size medium, Shimano deore derailleurs and shifters. Currently set up as a 1x9 with Raceface chain guide and FSA cranks. The Shimano deore front derauiller and chain rings are included to make this a 3x9. Comes with Hayes 9 Magnesium hydraulic brakes with 160mm rotors. Brand new Fizik Tundra seat. Custom painted at an auto body shop. No dents, a number of scratches and cable rub marks from normal riding, could be easily touched up. Maintained by licensed mechanics after every ride. Great bike for all types of biking, climbs and descends well. Comes with your choice of flat pedal and extra spring for the rear shock. Brand new this bike was $1800. Asking $500.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

The Mad Hatta said:


> Any opinions on this bike? It's a 2002 frame, 18".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you like it, you're not getting ripped off if it's in good shape but it's hardly a find.

You're prolly reading old reviews on the older FS's. For their time, those bikes where some of the most liked. By today's standards, not so much.

@ 18" that Kona might be too small IDK.

Agreed, if I could only have 1 bike it'd certainly be a HT, and 1x7 is plenty.

At that price point you should be able to get an awesome used HT, be patient.


----------



## The Mad Hatta (May 9, 2012)

Hmm.. I just found an 07 Specialized hardrock pro disc, that the guy bought for his GF, and she only rode once (he says). From the pics, it looks like it just rolled off the showroom. The price sticker is even still on the frame, and legible. He's asking $325 and it's a 15" frame, which should fit my wife, and since she's been expressing interest in getting into mountain biking (she loves all the other outdoor stuff I've gotten her into.. rock climbing, whitewater, etc), I figured if I can get us both decent bikes that we can slowly add better parts to, even better. Then my friend calls me from a local pawn shop and says they just got in an 08 specialized rockhopper disc, asking $390. I'm almost certain I can get that one for $300 or a little under. I rode over there and took a quick look at it. It's in pretty good shape. It needs a tune up, and although the fork still feels pretty good, the lockout does not work.

So, what are your opinions on an 07 hardrock pro disc, and an 08 rockhopper disc?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Decent bikes, decent prices. Good way to go.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

This thread has veered way off the VRC track. Make it happen and have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 31, 2006)

rudymexico said:


> Check Retrobike.co.uk
> 
> There are some people that love Pro-Flex, so it is hasrd to say..


Same people love their mothers as well but I wouldn't date one.


----------



## cplummer (Aug 25, 2012)

Flyin_W said:


> Demo'd a new red F/S Proflex 857 in UT in '97, and was far from impressed. It was heavy, tracked poorly, and while climbing had horrible pedal-bob.
> Probably best to listen to the others, and avoid most old F/S bikes.
> IMO - save yourself some $$, many headaches, and locate a good used hard-tail with a 1-1/8" steer tube.


For the most part I'd agree with this. I have an 856, although it is a late model year version, so has 857 features like coil springs instead of elastomers. I bought it at 33% discount in very early 1997. I had been riding a 1994 Specialized Stumpjumper before that, and doing quite a bit of racing. The Proflex sits an 1.5 inches higher than the Stumpjumper. I think this is why the Stumpjumper handles so much better. The Stumpjumper also climbs better, probably because of what you refer to as pedal-bob on the 857.

Role the tape forward 15 year. I didn't ride for nearly a 14 years due to knee problems and being too busy raising kids. I'm nearly 50 now, and just started riding both bikes again. I prefer the plusher feel of the 856 for most of my rides. It's much better on my body. But I do have a lot more fun on the Stumpjumper. Just took it out today for the first time since riding again, and couldn't believe how much better it climbed and handled than the 856. The 856 just feels like it doesn't want to go around corners, while the Stumpjumper seems to lead me around them.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dear Mad, I love vintage bikes, being a vintage rider, but there are some profound advances that have happened in the last 15 years, mainly disc brakes and GOOD suspension, maybe 9 speeds. Don't buy a bike without disc brakes, and don't buy an obsolete suspension. No suspension is better than bad suspension, and both of the bikes you mentioned had, IMO, bad suspension. I rode both of them a lot, and owned multiple ProFlex's. THey were only OK for the time, and like, totally off the back now. Spend your money on a more modern hardtail with discs and a decent, hydrualically damped, 120mm travel fork! Vintage, vintage, vintage. That's to keep GOB happy.


----------

